# kITCHEN AND VANITIES for Friends new house.



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2015)

Been working on this for what seems like eternity but the end is in sight , started it last fall planed to finish through the winter but this that and the other thing got in the way. Just when I thought I was done they priced big fancy vanities at home cheapo and figured I was cheaper. Kitchen is mostly some maple he cut on the home farm years ago that sat around and got wormy and spalty before he had it processed into lumber. the vanities are some of my curly brown maple. Drawer slides are all blum under mount full extension soft close, hinges are blum euro style concealed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice work, Dave!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sweet job Dave....

**edit***
Very nice job on the dove tails....and that spalt is cool...Even better if there was more of it...but still....awesome job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Sweet job Dave....
> 
> **edit***
> Very nice job on the dove tails....and that spalt is cool...Even better if there was more of it...but still....awesome job.


There was a great deal of discussion about the lumber and the spalt at the start of the project. My feeling was that if I tried to work around the spalt knots and worm holes I would run out of material. They talked it over and the decision was made to use as much spalt and worm holes as possible and try not to use many knots. I was a little worried about how they would look but the roll of the dice seems to have worked out. I have some really nice spalty maple that we are going to plane next week for the back side of the island and I gave him some really nasty looking worm hole stuff that he is going to make his kitchen base boards from. All and all it looks pretty good, not my favorite of the ones I have done but a close 2nd and his wife loves it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave I inserted your bazillion fotos for you (again) I will send you a bill. Nice work I am doing the same thing to our kitchen and it has changed (completely species and all) 3 times since last year. I am on my last and final version. Was supposed to be done last year but many of the same reasons is why it isn't done yet. Maybe it will be done in time for thanksgiving lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dave I inserted your bazillion fotos for you (again) I will send you a bill. Nice work I am doing the same thing to our kitchen and it has changed (completely species and all) 3 times since last year. I am on my last and final version. Was supposed to be done last year but many of the same reasons is why it isn't done yet. Maybe it will be done in time for thanksgiving lol.


I did some replacement doors for a guy one time that were supposed to be painted so I cleaned out the shop and used every kind of hard wood I had on hand. The guy though they looked so cool he did a natural finish on them. He figured he could always paint them later if he got tired of them. Maybe that approach would solve the species problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I did some replacement doors for a guy one time that were supposed to be painted so I cleaned out the shop and used every kind of hard wood I had on hand. The guy though they looked so cool he did a natural finish on them. He figured he could always paint them later if he got tired of them. Maybe that approach would solve the species problem.



Actually we stopped trying to match drawer fronts etc. and are using that exact same approach (again) of not worrying about anything matching. Calling it an eclectic blend is an understatement.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice craftsmanship! I can see why it took so long. Reminds me of a guy here locally that completed his kitchen in sycamore. Love the full wood look. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice work Dave. I think I like the vanities better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice work Dave. I think I like the vanities better.


I would agree with that, they are from some maple that I milled from a big blow down. The supply of the spalted wormy stuff he wanted to use for the kitchen was pretty marginal in fact I ran short a couple boards. I offered him a very fair price on my maple but they really wanted to use lumber that he cut from his farm.
My favorite kitchen is one I did around 5 years ago it was maple with solid maple bead board door panels. It would have really been pretty if I had some of my curly brown maple back then.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice job Dave - Thats a ton of great craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 18, 2015)

If you ever visit this side of the globe, do my house!
Very skillfully done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

